# MSyellowfin rig trip 8/20



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Made a day trip to the rigs Saturday with Capt Woody and ensign Herb (aka superchicken). Based on Hilton's decided to start at Horn Mt. Seas were pancake flat and arrived at Horn around 3AM to find half dozen boats there. We backed off and napped till daybreak. Much to my surprise most of the boats had left, we live baited and chunked. Caught two nice tuna. The water was a nice blue. Current was dead. Around noon ran to Nakika which was in green water. Ran to Ram which was in green water. There was bait and tuna on the surface but we could not intice them to eat our bait or chunk. Still had a good trip. Great day to be offshore.


Came across a huge whale that we thought was dead only to be freaked out when it woke up boatside! Unfortunately none of us had our cameras ready, closest I have ever come to a whale out there!

I made a some pretty cool video with the new GoPro which I will post once I edit it down.

Horn Mt at sunup










ensign Herb's tuna










MSyellowfin's tuna which was just a tad larger than Herb's










Capt Woody's tuna, it takes a real expert to catch them this size! skill baby!










Triple tail I snagged off a floating log along with a few dolphin










Dolphins bowriding the Yellowfin










I took some cool videos with the GoPro of tuna underwater etc.... I will post once I have a chance to edit it down to size.


Great day on the water, blessed to be able to experience it!


Robert


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great report thanks for sharing


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! Congrats on the yft's. Capt. Woody has good taste with his headgear. War Eagle!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and report..! Good job as always..!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That water is so clear and blue it looks like the Dolphin are at the Gulfarium, lol. Great report.*


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Rob, you always post the best pics of the action. I like the small bite sized yellowfin pup. It gives me inspiration for a lure once I find some time to pour again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow cant wait to get out there again! thanks for the report!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice trip fellas'. Thanks for the invite...would have loved to fish with y'all. That boat and crew/captain are putting up some impressive catches.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *That water is so clear and blue it looks like the Dolphin are at the Gulfarium, lol. Great report.*


I will second that- that does not even look real with the water so flat and blue- would be a pretty cool pic to frame...


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome report


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding report thanks for sharing!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

What did you throw to the triple tail?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Great report!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

to catch the triple tail I took a small 1/0 hook and put a small piece of cut up menhaden on it. Flipped it to the log and he tore it up. There were numerous other small ones on the log and could have caught them all, but decided to let them grow a few years first!


----------

